

Earthquake devastation photos from Christchurch, New Zealand - wyclif
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/02/christchurch_earthquake.html

======
jmadsen
A few days ago there was a link on this site to a victims search database, but
I am unable to find it now.

If anyone knows the link, could you please post again?

thank you

